
Ask HN: Can AI crack down on fake reviews online? - Arthanari
There are tons of reviews online. Lot of people make their decisions reading these online reviews. There is no source of authentic review and a way to validate if the review is true or fabricated.<p>If AI can crack down on this i think it will do a great favor for the entire humanity.
======
amingilani
This would be an interesting experiment. You'd have to train it with a large
dataset of fabricated reviews, and genuine reviews and see if it can learn.

If you do this, please publish here :)

